# FreeBSD beginner on iMac: which ways to run bsd?



## debguy (Aug 19, 2016)

QUESTION: for a BSD beginner (very familiar with Linux) what is the best way to run BSD on a iMac running El Capitan? There seems to be at least a few choices.

All I know about BSD is I read many parts of an older FreeBSD install guide, have pmake running under Linux (and some older BSD apps compiled using it), understand a few kernel libc differences. I'm definitely sided with making world + porting source vs dpkg bins (linux) and source that was never meant to definitely build "outside the keyed admin. build servers" (debian).

#1 run FreeBSD in a virtual container (what is a good URL learn to do this?). I'm unsure if BSD will run "fine but slower" or "no - your not going to get the real experience"

#2 what is hypervisor and does Mac have that? Is it runtime switch between OS or bootime?

#3 run FreeBSD from bootcamp (install to separate partition), boot into BSD and install from (usb flash device)

#4 run macports bsd ports. I'm unsure if this is "running bsd" or not. I don't "need bsd kernel" on an iMac but do want to run at least BSD code I find free on Apple's free source server.

#5 just use xcode with BSD source on Apple's free source server? If I do that will I get "enough FreeBSD" to sandbox in?  Or no that's worse than macports and not really BSD?

QUESTION: what is the best way to ease into BSD for a beginner on a recent iMac?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2016)

debguy said:


> #1 run FreeBSD in a virtual container (what is a good URL learn to do this?). I'm unsure if BSD will run "fine but slower" or "no - your not going to get the real experience"


Handbook: 21.2. FreeBSD as a Guest on Parallels for Mac OS® X



> #2 what is hypervisor and does Mac have that? Is it runtime switch between OS or bootime?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypervisor OS-X doesn't have one as far as I know. 



> #3 run FreeBSD from bootcamp (install to separate partition), boot into BSD and install from (usb flash device)


Sure. But I'd start with a VM first. Less risk of screwing up your OS-X install 



> #4 run macports bsd ports. I'm unsure if this is "running bsd" or not. I don't "need bsd kernel" on an iMac but do want to run at least BSD code I find free on Apple's free source server.


This has nothing to do with FreeBSD or BSD in general. Ports are third party applications. 



> #5 just use xcode with BSD source on Apple's free source server? If I do that will I get "enough FreeBSD" to sandbox in?  Or no that's worse than macports and not really BSD?


Again, this has nothing to do with BSD.


----------



## debguy (Aug 19, 2016)

thanks for steering - what is bsd on iMac.  will start with VM first.


----------



## fernandel (Aug 19, 2016)

I have installed FreeBSD 10.3-Release on iMac 11,1 and have dual boot Mountain Lion/FreeBSD and I have installed rEFIt. It works very good.


----------

